# Malls & shopping center In ASIAN!!! ^__^ 3 !



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

ZEN BANGKOK


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Senayan City Exterior.. JAKARTA!! :














































no interior or boutiques photos.. since it's probihited in Senayan City.. but the boutiques i saw in Senayan City some of them are like Marsimo Dutti, Botega Veneta, Topman Topshop, Gucci, Zara, m)phosis, etc.. too many weird named boutiques :lol:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*Blitzmegaplex of Grand Indonesia JAKARTA*


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Greenbelt - Expansion



























Greenbelt - Ayala Center


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Greenbelt Expansion



















Greenbelt - Ayala Center


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Greenbelt - Expansion




























Greenbelt - Ayala Center


----------



## Khem (Feb 20, 2007)

Hope to see updates of another Ayala Mall located in North EDSA... Is that TriNoMa?


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^It would be nice if Ayala can recreate in Trinoma what they have done at Greenbelt. Greenbelt surroundings is beautiful, park like setting with mature trees, blooming orchids and tropical plants. It is very relaxing to shop, dine and stroll in Greenbelt. I'll post more pictures later.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Greenbelt Expansion




































Greenbelt - Ayala Center, Makati


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

encon said:


> Battle of the giants.
> Ayala's Alabang Town Center VS Filinvest's Festival Supermall
> 
> 
> ...


------
Sprawling shopping centers but not even the biggest in Metro Manila.


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

Asian countries are large manufactures of great shopping malls


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

front: SIAMPARAGON
behind: CENTRALWORLD



















MBK CENTER


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Plaza Senayan, Jakarta. as you can see here, there are some boutiques/retails such as nautica, gucci, casio, etc.. it's located in Senayan district, opposite Senayan City c/o of jag.lt.cmd 



























PS: i've just realized that we have 2 Guccis, 2 McDs, 3 Dept Stores (Metro, Sogo, Debenhams), and 4 Starbucks in Senayan district..


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

BRAGA CITY WALK, BANDUNG, Indonesia

the city of Bandung is about 180km from Jakarta





































courtesy of Trip2Java


----------



## KENDO (Sep 11, 2005)

KING POWER COMPLEX
B A N G K O K


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Seibu Dept. Store, Grand Indonesia, Jakarta*
open 9 May



hermansaksono said:


> Seibu Grand Indonesia interior, from detikFoto:
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> ...


c/o Detik.com via hermansaksono


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

A shopping district in Taguig, Metro Manila


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Senayan City Jakarta*

I think this is the first Banana Republic in SEA (I dedicate this post to paw25694  ):

1. Banana Republic, Senayan City


2. GAP, Senayan City


3. Guess


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The park at Greenbelt.



























Greenbelt - Ayala Center, Makati


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Not a typical tenant in a shopping mall but a great offering.


















Ayala Museum, Greenbelt - Ayala Center, Makati


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Mall Pondok Indah, Jakarta*









*Slipi Jaya Plaza, Jakarta* by ilham rj









*Bandung Supermal, Bandung, Indonesia* by trip2java









* Blok M Plaza, Jakarta * by IlhamRJ









*The Plaza Semanggi, Jakarta* by ilham rj



























*Mal Ciputra, Jakarta* by ilham rj


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

by ilham RJ

*Mal Ambasador Foodcourt* ~ Jakarta










*Mal Pondok Indah 2* ~ Jakarta










*Cilandak Town Square (CiTOS)* ~ Jakarta


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*GRAND INDONESIA  * :


----------



## iahcgnoht (Apr 11, 2006)

I see just in SEA


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

amazing pictures and very nice malls!


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

wow! Manila, do you have new malls? or Bangkok?


----------



## iahcgnoht (Apr 11, 2006)

central world panorama


----------



## Lestatlenoir (Jul 16, 2007)

cHemon said:


> *THE ROYAL ORCHID PARADISE
> Siam Paragon
> Bangkok, Thailand*


WOW BEAUUUUUUTIFUL


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Asia is the future they are very hard working people i love asian citys


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Senayan City, Jakarta*



otanx said:


> The Building
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

I hope another section in GRAND INDONESIA will be opened soon


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

paw25694 said:


> BRAGA CITY WALK, BANDUNG, Indonesia
> 
> the city of Bandung is about 180km from Jakarta
> 
> ...


:drool: 


Malls in Bandung are just amazing


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

*La Piazza - Kelapa Gading (North Jakarta)* INDONESIA


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

paw25694 said:


> *Mall Pondok Indah, Jakarta*



ANother pics of PONDOK INDAH MAL (2nd phase) - SOUTH JAKARTA



encon said:


> PIM 2
> 
> taken by hermansaksono


It is can be clearly seen from GOOGLE EARTH  ......


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

paw25694 said:


> by ilham RJ
> 
> *Cilandak Town Square (CiTOS)* ~ Jakarta


Well another one


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow  , So many SENAYAN CITY pics here, I've never realized it


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

:eek2: @ jakarta's malls


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

*Hong Kong Elements*

New mall in Hong Kong called Elements.

I hope this was not posted in the Shopping Center in Asia threads if it has forgive me. :lol: 



















entrance from train station to mall


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

*New Mall in Beijing*


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

fantasic outstanding pictures! I think they really like thier malls in Asia these are really cool wish we could have such malls here so one could go and spend a whole day there with ur family and freinds!


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Manila has more of those open-air malls. They're not just friendly to the environment, but also healthy retreats for shopaholics.

*TriNoma* (Triangle North of Manila)
























































*Bonifacio High Street*














































*Greenbelt*









Capilla de Santo Nino - a chapel in Greenbelt


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Trinoma*


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

the newly opened Science Discovery Center at SM Mall of Asia

:banana:



dxpsycho said:


> *Science Discovery Center @ MOA*
> _Photos and Text by Our Awesome Planet_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunland (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry to see the absurdity of a mall isn't just an American concept.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

The science discovery Center is amazing!


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

*shanghai

grand gateway shopping mall:* (photos from flickr)




























*super brand mall:* (photos from flickr)





































http://farm1.static.flickr.com/214/519608854_805d487d4a_o.jpg/img]

[img]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1280/799755292_8b9415299d_b.jpg


----------



## santoloco (Mar 25, 2006)

c0kelitr0 said:


> *Trinoma*





c0kelitr0 said:


>





c0kelitr0 said:


>


the rooftop oasis of trinoma looks soooo nice! :cheers::banana:

btw can anyone post pics of the new greenbelt 5. plz thanks very much for the awesome pics!


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

newly opened *Greenbelt 5* --pics by Kiben


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

more pics of Greenbelt 5


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

Sunland said:


> Sorry to see the absurdity of a mall isn't just an American concept.


i wouldn't say malls in Southeast Asia are absurd. U have to realise that malls perform different functions to people in the east than they do for those in the west. There is a completely different rules in urban planning between western and eastern cities. In the case of those in the far east, i'd rather put it as "urban un-planning" :lol:

Firstly, malls provide a spacious air-conditioned and safe environment for people; a cool and clean haven from the tropical heat, pollution and possible crime outside. They also provide a flexible entertainment area for all inhabitants of a city. In US (and other Western) cities, where there isn't really such high urban density, malls dont really provide any function other than a place to shop. But to millions in the Far East, malls function like the stylish High Streets, Shopping Plazas or Squares would do for those those in Western cities: not only a place to shop at, but also a place to be seen, be entertained and feel free almost, and technically a much better place u'd be hanging around at, as opposed to going outdoors and being bustled around the crowded, hot and claustrophic urban-density like a human sardine, Blade-Runner style :lol:

I would rather prefer chillin out and walkin round here:








as opposed to here:








(that's unless I wanted to buy some inexpensive groceries or a few VCD's)


----------



## Jarvijarv (Oct 29, 2007)

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

HAHA...couldn't agree with you more, Lumpia! i live here in the Los Angeles area and i HATE going to the malls....get what i need and leave. Back in Metro Manila, it's a totally diifferent story. I guess cuz of the heat and bustle outside, being inside these 'mega' malls becomes a welcome respite. It's been about 2 years since my last visit....so the 'new' Greenbelt 5, Trinoma (THOSE PICS ABOVE LOOK SO FRESH AND INVITING!:cheers1:, SM Mall of Asia, Serendra/Bonifacio High Street.....will make my return visit in January more relaxed and bliss in the capital....before i hit the beach resorts!!!!


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Love to see a Banana republic store in the PI.


----------



## ashton (Nov 1, 2005)

This Greenbelt 5 is ... AMAZING.


----------



## safe_blood (Oct 7, 2004)

nice malls, keep them coming


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*Grand Indonesia "Interior pics"*


----------



## adverg (Apr 5, 2006)

Philippine malls simply amazing, not too minimalist but very creative and artistic manifestry of exterior and interior design. Minimalist is just a copying from western trend....


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

lumpia said:


> I would rather prefer chillin out and walkin round here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wouldn't it be nice if our street shops would look as organized (not as artificial though) as our malls too?


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

*SM Mall of Asia, Pasay City, Philippines* Jan. 5, 2009


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)




----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)




----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

*Ayala Center Cebu*


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)




----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

*Lalaport Mall, Yokohama* February 28, 2009


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)




----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

*Kawazaki Lazona Mall* Jan. 31, 2009


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

shrine in the mall


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice asian malls


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

Kelapa Gading Malls,North Jakarta:


bozhart said:


> Kelapa Gading ...
> 
> 1) La Piazza
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the copy of Eiffel tower ^^ great pics btw


----------



## junstein (Oct 2, 2010)

sm city north edsa ... philippines


----------

